# Afraid of Petting



## greenpeppers311 (Aug 23, 2010)

We just got a 3 month old probably-male cockatiel named Melon. At the store, he was taught to step up, but he wasn't handled much so he doesn't want to play with us at all, he just wants to play with his toys and whatnot. He doesn't know that petting is a good thing apparently, because when we pet him he gets a little scared and moves away. What should we do?


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Give the tiel time to adjust would be a great start. He has to get used to his new surroundings and time to relax. You will be amazed how he will turn around in a week or two...truly amazed. He needs to accept you as a flock member and this takes patience and a lot of loving, but it happens...and when it does it is so COOL.
I would love to see some pics.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh and whistle a lot to him and sit next to his cage reading or eating, but do not try to get him out of his cage...eventually he will come out on his own and want some attention.
When you talk and whistle to him, you will see some response in his eyes, but he may too scared to trust you YET...do not give up on him. I have one tiel that was found and badly mistreated in the wild and he has been with us for two months and you would never know what a horribly life he had lived...everyday he progresses and trusts us more and more.
It is awesome to watch that relationship of trust and love grow.


----------



## greenpeppers311 (Aug 23, 2010)

lol he looks silly in this picture
Thanks!


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Aww what a precious baby..Yes what, Tielmom said, I have a male tiel that use to let me scratch his head and now that he is a big boy he wants to bite me, he will step up and get on my shoulder , but I can't touch him, some just don't like hands , but yours is small and young enough to bond with you and love,in time to get scrathches and play with you ,he just needs time, you are a stranger to him and he is in a strange place, has no idea what has happened to him, he will come around, just pay attention to him several times a day, talk to him, soon you will be telling us how he loves scratches..My female will do anything to get scratches.. Oh and Congratulations !!


----------

